# Laptop warning.



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

In the spirit of spilled McDonald's coffee, I offer this story without further comment.


----------



## Seig (Nov 23, 2002)

Talk about cyber sex gone wrong!  There you have it folks, the last bastion of safe sex is just a myth!  You are not safe!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 23, 2002)

I duno, if my penis was burning I have this funny suspicion I might notice...  Don't know what up with this guy.


----------

